# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Boards ber Lee-/Luvkante fahren

## Danny123

Was bedeutet ein Board ber die Luv- oder Leekante zu fahren? Hab schon oft gehrt das man z.B. ein Slalomboard ber die Leekante fhrt aber anfangen kann ich damit nichts. Ich meine im Endeffekt sollte man doch eigentlich ber gar keine Kante fahren, wenn man geradeausfhrt. Versteh die Begrifflichkeit einfach nicht.. Vielleicht kann mir das ja mal einer erklren damit ich nicht dumm sterbe : )

----------


## Schotstart

hi,
also:
"ber die kante fahren" heisst, dass du die kante deine boards einsetzt.
dies kann auf verschiedene weisen passieren:

beim waveriden bedeutet z.b. "einen bottom turn ber die kante fahren" dass du die komplette lee kante durch extreme krpervorlage ins wasser drckst um so mit maximalem speed hoch zur wellenlippe zu schieen. dies erfordert jedoch ein hohes fahrknnen und gute bedingungen.

bei einem langen raceboard mit schwer presst man z.b. die leekante ins wasser, um die laufflche deines boards zu vergrern und somit mehr hhe zu ziehen. 

ein slalomboard lsst man "ber die finne fliegen" (vermutlich hast du da was durcheinander geworfen), das bedeutet dass man im grunde versucht nur die paar letzten zentimeter des board zu benetzen, um den maximalen topspeed herauszuholen.
wenn es mit schmackes in die halse geht an der boje, presst du natrlich die leekante ins wasser, um die halse mit fusteuerung einzuleiten.

alle hier kurz beschriebenen fahrtechniken beruhen auf fusteuerung. 
ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie fit du bist...und ob du schon fuschlaufen und trapez beherrscht, denn erst hier wird das thema wirklich relevant.
kurz gesagt: segelsteuerung = steuern des boards durch verschieben der segelebene und somit des druckpunktes im segel / fusteuerung = steuern des boards durch gewichtsverlagerung und kanteneinsatz

zu diesem thema hilft aber auch eine schnelle google recherche weiter :Wink: 


hoffe ich konnte "dummes sterben" ansatzweise verhindern,
beste gre

----------


## Danny123

Hi, ja fit bin ich soweit schon. Welche die Leekante und welche die Luvkante ist bzw. wann man welche nutzt ist mir klar. Aber ich kann mit der pauschalen Aussage ein Slalomboard fhrt man ber die Leekante nichts anfangen. Hab das im surftoday Forum gelesen. Googlerecherchen haben da leider nichts ergeben. 

danke trotzdem fr die ausfhrliche Antwort ; )

----------

